# Exterior Repaint in Ridgefield Wa By Northwest Painting



## 6126 (May 9, 2010)

Last month we completed this one in Ridgefield Washington. After power washing, two heavy coats of Rodda Paint "Ultimate II" Satin were applied. Gutters were done in DTM as we do on all our jobs. Customer was very pleased


> Thank you Mike for your amazing work!!! Derek & I love our newly painted house! You payed attention to detail & made sure everything was perfect! We couldn't be happier with your work!!! You will definitely be highly recommended to all friends & family!﻿


http://www.northwestpaintinginc.com/ridgefield-painting-contractor/


----------



## 6126 (May 9, 2010)

Ridgefield Wa exterior painting by Northwest Painting 360-225-7427 http://www.northwestpaintinginc.com/


----------



## 6126 (May 9, 2010)

I enjoy doing what I do


----------



## robladd (Nov 22, 2010)

VERY Nice. Hope it's close to home. You should be in that neighborhood for a long time.


----------



## 6126 (May 9, 2010)

Thank you Robb. It's fairly close. 20 minutes or so By the way, I was just in Vegas last May with my 10 year old son for Supercross


----------



## 6126 (May 9, 2010)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2trHiklUGVc


----------



## slinger58 (Feb 11, 2013)

Woodland said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2trHiklUGVc


Nice work, Mike. As usual. :thumbsup:

Glad to see ya back posting here.


----------



## SemiproJohn (Jul 29, 2013)

Nice video. And in my opinion, you have one of the nicest looking signs and logo I've seen.


----------

